# My latest projects - Beam Engine and Webster



## petep (Jul 2, 2014)

G'Day gentlemen. I have completed (Brian Rupnows design) Beam engine and a Webster IC Engine. Being a relative newbee, both have been a challenge, but have throughly enjoyed the challenge and learning curve. The learning curve has been, in no small part, due to all of you. Your tips and tricks, advice, ideas etc etc have been greatly appreciated. I probably spend more time on the internet than in the workshop!
My next challenge is a Quayle 20/36 Beam engine kit. It'll be nice to have all the materials (it comes in a kit) as I do struggle to get metal at reasonable prices. In fact, these 2 completed engines have cost me a small fortune!
Thanks again to all of you and please continue your wonderful work and postings!
Cheers
Pete
PS. Hope you like the YouTube attachments too.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhNvmODk0U4[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLmaURnFUf0[/ame]


----------



## Swifty (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Pete, you certainly have a couple of outstanding engines there, well done.

Paul.


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm with Swifty. Great engines indeed


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 2, 2014)

Pete---Lovely work. It always makes my day a bit better when I find that in some way I have helped out an Aussie!!!---Brian Rupnow


----------



## danstir (Jul 2, 2014)

Very nice engines, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## gus (Jul 2, 2014)

Masterpieces by a MasterCraftsMan.th_wav

You have raised the bar too high for Gus to catch up. However will try.


----------



## tms6401 (Jul 2, 2014)

Lovely job on those engines.

tms


----------



## hedgehog (Jul 2, 2014)

Priceless.  Nice engines and nice presentation


----------



## petep (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you for the positive comments. It is much appreciated.


----------



## bmac2 (Jul 2, 2014)

What canI say. All of the above. Good work


----------



## holmes_ca (Jul 3, 2014)

Pete,

      Very nicely finished off, you are to be commended on such fine work, 

Hope you don't mind my asking, what kind/size of machines produced your models???, 

.............Edmund........Alberta


----------



## petep (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks again everyone.
Edmund, I'll post a photo soon - its easier than trying to explain. 
Pete


----------



## petep (Jul 4, 2014)

holmes_ca said:


> Pete,
> 
> Very nicely finished off, you are to be commended on such fine work,
> 
> ...



Edmund, thank you. Attached photos of my lathe and mill drill - definitely overkill for model engineering but when researching what machines to buy, all threads suggested 'buying the best/biggest machine you can afford'. I did that and don't regret it for one moment. I have done jobs for friends where the I have used far more of the machines capacity than I need for model engineering. So, hopefully, these machines will last my life time! Pete.


----------



## holmes_ca (Jul 4, 2014)

petep said:


> Edmund, thank you. Attached photos of my lathe and mill drill - definitely overkill for model engineering but when researching what machines to buy, all threads suggested 'buying the best/biggest machine you can afford'. I did that and don't regret it for one moment. I have done jobs for friends where the I have used far more of the machines capacity than I need for model engineering. So, hopefully, these machines will last my life time! Pete.



Pete,
    nothing wrong on that decision to buy big, nice size I would say, because you never know when it might be needed,  and I'm sure if you treat them in the way you built your models they will last your lifetime, looking forward to seeing more quality work in the future

..........Edmund........Alberta


----------



## nemoc (Jul 20, 2014)

Both engines are beautiful.  I really like the way the beam engine sounds.


----------

